# I Bought My Dream Property



## ChidJ (Aug 21, 2022)

Got to sit up on the hill and watch the sunset on my own piece of dirt today. I've been dreaming of getting a piece like this for a long time to build a home for my family and to raise my kids with the great outdoors just out back. Grateful to live in a place where that's still possible for normal folks like me. Had to sell a lot of toys and make some financial sacrifices but its all been worth it.

Now we get to work. I've got big plans. We're only just getting started. Thanks for indulging me in a brag

Edit: Added more pictures. The last two were just major considerations for me that I felt like bragging about. I've got a border with a portion of a WMA that nobody uses and fiber optic internet service


----------



## JustUs4All (Aug 21, 2022)

Congratulations now get to living the dream.  Everything worthwhile is worth sacrificing for.


----------



## 27metalman (Aug 21, 2022)

Nice.  You won't regret the investment.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Aug 21, 2022)

Congratulations! Enjoy the fruits of your hard work and sacrifice!


----------



## 4HAND (Aug 21, 2022)

That's awesome. Congratulations!


----------



## bear claw (Aug 21, 2022)

Congratulations. Nothing like having your own dirt.


----------



## 2dye4 (Aug 21, 2022)

Congrats CJ!! Nothing like owning your own place. They don’t make land anymore.


----------



## Buck70 (Aug 21, 2022)

Brag some more. I'm envious.


----------



## bilgerat (Aug 21, 2022)

Congrats on your acquisition, Now the fun begins to make it your own little piece of heaven on earth!!! 
THERES nothing like enjoying the great outdoors when you own the outdoors your enjoying!!        
Post some more pics!!


----------



## Spotlite (Aug 21, 2022)

Man, that’s awesome! Congratulations!!


----------



## Geffellz18 (Aug 21, 2022)

Congrats! That’s awesome.


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 21, 2022)

Congrats, and best of luck with the building process.


----------



## trad bow (Aug 22, 2022)

Congratulations. It’s nice to see a dream come true.


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Aug 22, 2022)

Congrats!


----------



## Milkman (Aug 22, 2022)

Congrats on this major achievement !!


----------



## Triple C (Aug 22, 2022)

Congrats!  Remember...It didn't happen without pics.  Post up pics as you begin to improve your own piece of paradise.


----------



## 4HAND (Aug 22, 2022)

Yes, pics please.


----------



## ChidJ (Aug 22, 2022)

Thank you for all the kind words and encouragement. I'll take a few more pictures tonight.


----------



## fishfryer (Aug 22, 2022)

Dreams are what keeps a man going with a sense of building something and self worth.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 22, 2022)

Congratulations, that’s great.


----------



## snooker1 (Aug 22, 2022)

That's awesome. Congratulations, I am envy at this point in my life that is #1 on my bucket list.


----------



## ChidJ (Aug 22, 2022)

Added some more pics to the first post. Had a great day just poking around


----------



## Gaswamp (Aug 23, 2022)

awesome how many acres?


----------



## bany (Aug 23, 2022)

That’s great, congratulations!


----------



## RatherB (Aug 23, 2022)

Nice! When you back up to WMA you don’t need a whole lot to still feel like you got a whole lot of land. when I was a kid I leased some land that backed up to national forest and then bought an acre that borders it. I’ve had it 20 years now.
Last year I bought more land down south that backs up to a WMA and a river. 
What county are you in?


----------



## Gut_Pile (Aug 23, 2022)

Congrats!


----------



## madsam (Aug 23, 2022)

good for u and family


----------



## SLY22 (Aug 23, 2022)

Congrats, you will enjoy!


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Aug 23, 2022)

Love the pics.


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 23, 2022)

That’s really cool man! Congratulations! I hope it ends up being greater than you expected! Keep us posted as you make progress!


----------



## Hawken2222 (Aug 23, 2022)

Congratulations!!! There is nothing like owning your own ground. I purchased my little slice of heaven 2 years ago and I have not regretted it for a second.  Have fun with you’re new ground!!!!


----------



## ucfireman (Aug 24, 2022)

Congratulations. 
Share more info. What area and how many acres. 
Looks like mtn land, I always wanted a place on a hill to watch the sun come up and set and the thunderstorms roll in. 
I will get it one day.


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 24, 2022)

Mighty fine move!  Congrats!


----------



## ChidJ (Aug 24, 2022)

For those asking about size and location, not that I don't trust GON'rs or think that I'm particularly targetable but in the interest of discretion, given that literally anyone on the internet can see this, if I gave county and acreage it would be very easy to find this place and for safety's sake, I'd prefer it not be so. Down the road, when the property is more secure, I'll have fewer reservations about sharing the details. 

Once again, thank you for all the kind words!


----------



## antharper (Sep 29, 2022)

Congrats , looks like a beautiful place !


----------



## pinus palustris (Sep 29, 2022)

There is NOTHING more American than scratching and peeing on your own land...size isn't important, nor location....only thing that matters is that it is YOURS!
Congrats


----------



## sleepr71 (Oct 2, 2022)

Congrats. Now…make friends with people who have lots of Heavy Equipment…?


----------



## Jim Boyd (Oct 2, 2022)

Giant congratulations!!!!!!!!


----------



## ChidJ (Oct 3, 2022)

sleepr71 said:


> Congrats. Now…make friends with people who have lots of Heavy Equipment…?



This is the biggest thing. Saving my pennies and dimes at the moment to purchase some equipment. Gonna have to pay some hefty rental fees in the meantime


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Oct 3, 2022)

Awesome!  Congratulations!


----------



## BluewaterFever (Oct 3, 2022)

Congratulations, that is AWESOME!

Trying to make it reality for myself as well.


----------



## TurkeyDreamer (Oct 11, 2022)

I purchased my own piece of heaven about ten years ago and I love it as much or more now as I did when I first got it. I wish the same for you and many years of personal and family enjoyment. You’ll look back one day and not remember the sacrifices so much as realizing what you gave up was well worth the satisfaction of what you still have.


----------



## danielk (Oct 12, 2022)

Oh man I am so jealous that is awesome! Congrats!


----------

